# Fleet



## bushb2004 (Jun 30, 2014)

*1962 Fleet*

and another one coming back to life


----------



## bushb2004 (Jul 8, 2014)

*More prep*


----------



## bushb2004 (Jul 19, 2014)

*chain guard decal/stencil*

Hi all,

need a source for reverse chain guard decal/stencil any leads ?


----------



## schwinnbikebobb (Jul 19, 2014)

Memory Lane shows having them.   419 832 3040


----------



## bushb2004 (Jul 19, 2014)

schwinnbikebobb said:


> Memory Lane shows having them.   419 832 3040




Cool, thanks for the follow-up


----------



## bushb2004 (Sep 21, 2014)

*Update on chain guard*

been a busy summer but still managed to get some work in on the bikes, here is a update on the chain guard.


----------



## bushb2004 (Oct 1, 2014)

*1962 Fleet*

New color on fenders and frame, Black Pearl


----------



## bushb2004 (Oct 1, 2014)

*Rims*

A little bit done on the rims


----------



## bushb2004 (Oct 2, 2014)

*Black Fleet*

I think she looks pretty good in black


----------



## Jkrate1985 (Oct 3, 2014)

bushb2004 said:


> I think she looks pretty good in black
> 
> View attachment 171576




Looking great!  Keep it up.


----------



## irideiam (Oct 11, 2014)

Very nice work....


----------



## Dale Alan (Oct 11, 2014)

Very nice work,it is really shaping up. I have never done any striping,someday I will give it a try .


----------



## bushb2004 (Apr 22, 2015)

Update: its getting closer to completion


----------



## bushb2004 (Mar 21, 2017)

getting closer


----------



## TRUEBLUE1981 (Mar 21, 2017)

Looking good!


----------



## REC (Mar 22, 2017)

Outstanding job! Love it.
REC


----------



## Ridge Rider (Mar 22, 2017)

Nice work !


----------



## GTs58 (Mar 22, 2017)

^^^^^^ What they said! ^^^^^^


----------



## 56 Vette (Mar 22, 2017)

Yup, got to agree, very nice work! Joe


----------

